# Is Australia the Greatest Nation on Earth Concerning Freedom and Human Happiness?



## Jake Winker Frogen

Yes,

Yes it is.


----------



## Pete7469

No.. No it ain't.


----------



## MeBelle

Pete7469 said:


> No.. No it ain't.



Can't say it any better than Pete did.


----------



## toobfreak

MeBelle said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it any better than Pete did.
Click to expand...

Let me try.  Australia, originally a penal colony for criminals, a veritable shithole of hell where the only places you can live well is along certain coastal areas.  Not a bad place now but no one is rushing to go there.  Great place if you want to see the southern skies.


----------



## cnm

Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...

_*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*




*​


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

cnm said:


> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​




Australians actually lead those countries in happiness it is just it is very un-Australian to admit you are happy.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

toobfreak said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it any better than Pete did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try.  Australia, originally a penal colony for criminals, a veritable shithole of hell where the only places you can live well is along certain coastal areas.  Not a bad place now but no one is rushing to go there.  Great place if you want to see the southern skies.
Click to expand...



Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.






						List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pete7469

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.

You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.

That's free advice.

.


----------



## MarathonMike

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

MarathonMike said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
Click to expand...



Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.


We see it on this very forum all the time.

It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Pete7469 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.


----------



## toobfreak

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it any better than Pete did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try.  Australia, originally a penal colony for criminals, a veritable shithole of hell where the only places you can live well is along certain coastal areas.  Not a bad place now but no one is rushing to go there.  Great place if you want to see the southern skies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

FUNNY.  YOUR OWN LINK says we have SIX TIMES the total number of immigrants as you or only 1/3rd per population, not a tenth.
Next time you call someone out, you might want to at least read your own link.
Or maybe you're just another math-challenged person here.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Sorry, misread the column.  Not ten times, just double the amount than America


In every chart posted in the link Australia has a higher number of foreign born population than the USA per population, usually double.

Hence the argument no one wants to come Australia is ignorant and mute.

Having said that given the US immigration system is a chaotic mess like much else in the USA, you surly have more illegal immigrants.


----------



## Pete7469

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.



Don't fuckin come back bed wetter.


----------



## MarathonMike

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
Click to expand...




Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
Click to expand...

I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

MarathonMike said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
Click to expand...



I miss the America that was and no longer is.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Pete7469 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fuckin come back bed wetter.
Click to expand...



I may have to come back to save you barbarians from yourselves.


----------



## Bulletbob

Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there




They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.

By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
Click to expand...

australia is and acording to hina its gum on the bottom of their shoe to boot maybe Australians need educated if that is possible


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> australia is and acording to hina its gum on the bottom of their shoe to boot maybe Australians need educated if that is possible
Click to expand...


We Aussies can take a good insult as we pick China's pockets with iron ore. 

Indeed we are one of the few countries in the world with a trade surplus with China.

We were founded by pick pockets.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


Who?
Where ?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> Where ?
Click to expand...



Yes geography is not really an American strong suite.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Do you want me to show you where Canada and Mexico are too Yankee?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Do you want me to show you where Canada and Mexico are too Yankee?


Lol stereotype much 
I liked hanging out with kiwis on the cooks....do you know where they are dork derp


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to show you where Canada and Mexico are too Yankee?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol stereotype much
> I liked hanging out with kiwis on the cooks....do you know where they are dork derp
Click to expand...


Good to hear. 

Just don't do any nude sheep shearing with Kiwis.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to show you where Canada and Mexico are too Yankee?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol stereotype much
> I liked hanging out with kiwis on the cooks....do you know where they are dork derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> Just don't do any nude sheep shearing with Kiwis.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Man that gal of yours must be a good lay..........lol


----------



## westwall

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.









No, no it isn't.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

westwall said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no it isn't.
Click to expand...


Yes,

Yes it is.


----------



## Bulletbob

Well its obvious jake has no clue about Australia.
The uk owns the most land in Australia and china is next on the list.
China owns almost 1 million homes. In Australia a land of 25 million people do the math jake and think about it. Also jake would you perfer a communist nation to have a major control of your economy like they do and boss your piss ant nation around like they have been.
Odd how you call mexico Yankees when the call Americans Yankees . and I assure you I know far more about mexico then you do jake . I seem to know more about your own piss ant nation Then you do.
China has you by the stones and could wreck your economy in a heart beat if they decided . they call Australia gum on the bottom of their shoe buddy .and your sticking up for them like another Australian I had to deal with .
He was a traitor to his nation and took the side of china and Iran and Russia against his own nation. A true waste of skin . I called him the commie from down under and moro. Because he didn't know what he was talking about . much like your clai. america owns more in Australia then china which is not true at all


----------



## TheParser

In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

TheParser said:


> In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.




A lot of wealthy Americans are already flooding to New Zealand.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Well its obvious jake has no clue about Australia.
> The uk owns the most land in Australia and china is next on the list.
> China owns almost 1 million homes. In Australia a land of 25 million people do the math jake and think about it. Also jake would you perfer a communist nation to have a major control of your economy like they do and boss your piss ant nation around like they have been.
> Odd how you call mexico Yankees when the call Americans Yankees . and I assure you I know far more about mexico then you do jake . I seem to know more about your own piss ant nation Then you do.
> China has you by the stones and could wreck your economy in a heart beat if they decided . they call Australia gum on the bottom of their shoe buddy .and your sticking up for them like another Australian I had to deal with .
> He was a traitor to his nation and took the side of china and Iran and Russia against his own nation. A true waste of skin . I called him the commie from down under and moro. Because he didn't know what he was talking about . much like your clai. america owns more in Australia then china which is not true at all




Yes I got the land thing wrong. You are right.

We can fix that by picking Chinese pockets.

I confused that with inward investment,  America as well as the UK are the biggest investors not land.

I blame the superior Aussie beer for misdirected community service announcement.

China does hold more land, they are smarter investors than the US in this regard.

The Chinese know quality.

But that is soon to change. We just passed a national interest investment bill. 

I think we have passed it by now?

If not it is on the way.

Mind you given the chaos of the US economy and pandemic response and the fact you cannot seem to win wars anymore I might start to brush up on my Mandarin.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

TheParser said:


> In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.


 No where to run to in the western world ....its all turning into  totalitarian shit holes...


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Deplorable Yankee said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> No where to run to in the western world ....its all turning into  totalitarian shit holes...
Click to expand...



Well if the entire world is authoritarian go with the good weather and world's best beaches.

Once again.....Australia.


----------



## beautress

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
Click to expand...

We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.


----------



## harmonica

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


.....it's a shithole with shitheads that are sheeple---they are brainwashed by America MSM----hahahahahhahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## harmonica

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it any better than Pete did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try.  Australia, originally a penal colony for criminals, a veritable shithole of hell where the only places you can live well is along certain coastal areas.  Not a bad place now but no one is rushing to go there.  Great place if you want to see the southern skies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

and that's GOOD!!!!??????  hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## beautress

beautress said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the America whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

harmonica said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it any better than Pete did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try.  Australia, originally a penal colony for criminals, a veritable shithole of hell where the only places you can live well is along certain coastal areas.  Not a bad place now but no one is rushing to go there.  Great place if you want to see the southern skies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that's GOOD!!!!??????  hahahahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...



Juice Harp, how are you this fine Aussie evening?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

beautress said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
Click to expand...



I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.

I do not hate America, I love it still. 

But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.

I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.

Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.

Please lift your game.


The free world needs you.


----------



## harmonica

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
Click to expand...

.....stumbling?


----------



## beautress

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
Click to expand...

I fight for it every day, Mr. Frogen. I'm glad you found the amazing country of Australia to be blessed. My uncle retired to Australia, and he seemed to have found much happiness there. I miss the days when we felt Australians were our forever friends, deeply and truly. Best wishes only. ♡


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


Dunno if we're the BEST but we're up there with them.

Greg


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

harmonica said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
Click to expand...


Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> australia is and acording to hina its gum on the bottom of their shoe to boot maybe Australians need educated if that is possible
Click to expand...



As we pick their pockets.


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
Click to expand...

Well mate I was BORN HERE (OZ) and have lived in Europe but never been to the US...Covid actually stuffed up my intentions to go Stateside this year and as much as I enjoyed my time OS it was better than good to come home.

Now about the US; if someone would adopt me I would indeed vote TRUMP and so would my eight kids!! I would fill out their ballot papers MYSELF!!!

The only problem with the US is too many DemoKKKrats!!!!

Alabama or Nth Florida would be nice so I am told. Crikey even Harlem I hear is becoming a hot place to live; just needs a few years of Giuliani back and it'll be sweet!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
Click to expand...

Which one; Reagan???

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

beautress said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fight for it every day, Mr. Frogen. I'm glad you found the amazing country of Australia to be blessed. My uncle retired to Australia, and he seemed to have found much happiness there. I miss the days when we felt Australians were our forever friends, deeply and truly. Best wishes only. ♡
Click to expand...

I am delighted to inform you that the OZ-US alliance is stronger than ever; not like those turncoat yellow scum in New Zealand!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
Click to expand...

It's a great tune, Jake. So where in Oz are you? (Have we had that conversation before? I lose track of the newbies.)

Greg


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

gtopa1 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one; Reagan???
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



You know I was living in America then, I did not vote for Reagan either time.

But I came to around on him, I do not agree with everything he did but he knew how to reach across the isle and work with the other party, saving Medicaid, Medicare and Social Security. 

And he was spot on during the Cold War, put the pressure on the Soviet Union.

Yet when Gorbachev came into power he knew how to negotiate. 

Over all Reagan was a great one.


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
Click to expand...


Greg


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

gtopa1 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great tune, Jake. So where in Oz are you? (Have we had that conversation before? I lose track of the newbies.)
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Perth mate.


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one; Reagan???
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I was living in America then, I did not vote for Reagan either time.
> 
> But I came to around on him, I do not agree with everything he did but he knew how to reach across the isle and work with the other party, saving Medicaid, Medicare and Social Security.
> 
> And he was spot on during the Cold War, put the pressure on the Soviet Union.
> 
> Yet when Gorbachev came into power he knew how to negotiate.
> 
> Over all Reagan was a great one.
Click to expand...

To remind you of home.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great tune, Jake. So where in Oz are you? (Have we had that conversation before? I lose track of the newbies.)
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perth mate.
Click to expand...

I'm on the East Coast; west of Brisso about 100 miles. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> australia is and acording to hina its gum on the bottom of their shoe to boot maybe Australians need educated if that is possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As we pick their pockets.
Click to expand...

We sell them dirt; we get back $.................good stuff. As long as we get un-addicted to Chinese crap products. Someone's making a killing and it isn't the Oz consumer!!!

Greg


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

gtopa1 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great tune, Jake. So where in Oz are you? (Have we had that conversation before? I lose track of the newbies.)
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perth mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the East Coast; west of Brisso about 100 miles.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I have not been to Brizzy yet.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

gtopa1 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



LOL!


----------



## westwall

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
Click to expand...







Nope, no, it isn't.


----------



## westwall

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> Where ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes geography is not really an American strong suite.
Click to expand...








And clearly, English isn't yours.


----------



## Bulletbob

TheParser said:


> In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.


why would they want to leave ? its the one nation in the world where people flock to , we probably have more immigrants then the entire population of Australia . 
we have far more freedoms then Australia more wealth more varied climate more opportunity's  more varied land . 
Cant see why people would want to move to such a piss ant nation


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Sorry, misread the column.  Not ten times, just double the amount than America
> 
> 
> In every chart posted in the link Australia has a higher number of foreign born population than the USA per population, usually double.
> 
> Hence the argument no one wants to come Australia is ignorant and mute.
> 
> Having said that given the US immigration system is a chaotic mess like much else in the USA, you surly have more illegal immigrants.


again a number that is meaningless the USA has millions of immigrants legal and illegal more then Australia entire population
The United States has more immigrants than any other country in the world. Today, more than 40 million people living in the U.S. were born in another country, accounting for about one-fifth of the world’s migrants. The population of immigrants is also very diverse, with just about every country in the world represented among U.S. immigrants. 
Australia has about 7 million a small number for a small irreverent nation that is quickly becoming a puppet for china , 
1 in 25 Australians are of Chinese heritage or immigrants . they are infltrating the government with commies . Australia is dependent on trade with China tommake a buck, has a weak military of little importance and is becoming dependent on oil imports , has water issues and the land on the interior is fairly useless that why the people huddle along the coast.

Its become a socialist nation slowly and may one day be controlled by china and or  some dictatorship puppet put in place or neo commies from china . as for now china has refereed to it as gum on chins shoe .





 . your missing the big picture . Australia is a piss ant nation of little importance in the world.what 25 million people


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
Click to expand...

We are taking advice from Israel?


----------



## TheParser

Bulletbob said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the coming decades, I suspect a lot of Americans may want to leave the United States of America, and some of them will probably  be thinking about Australia as a potential refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> why would they want to leave ? its the one nation in the world where people flock to , we probably have more immigrants then the entire population of Australia .
> we have far more freedoms then Australia more wealth more varied climate more opportunity's  more varied land .
> Cant see why people would want to move to such a piss ant nation
Click to expand...


Some observers feel that in fifty years' time or at least by the end of this century, the situation will be so violent, disorganized, and crooked that many people will be seeking refuge elsewhere.


----------



## harmonica

gtopa1 said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

..the US has HUNDREDS of thousands of people that come here----and Many more that want to --and some DIE trying to get here because America is so great .....
DUH
game over --go sit down











						Which countries have the most immigrants?
					

The US has the highest number of immigrants overall - but as a percentage of the population? That's a very different story.




					www.weforum.org


----------



## gtopa1

harmonica said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the US has HUNDREDS of thousands of people that come here----and Many more that want to --and some DIE trying to get here because America is so great .....
> DUH
> game over --go sit down
> View attachment 408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which countries have the most immigrants?
> 
> 
> The US has the highest number of immigrants overall - but as a percentage of the population? That's a very different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weforum.org
Click to expand...

Huh?? The US is a GREAT nation and my little cornr of the world is lovely........Duelling Banjos is a very nice tune...what gives?? BTW: we are 28% Immigrant ....which is cool because my Dad was one. 

Greg


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
Click to expand...



These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.


----------



## 2aguy

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.




No......not when your nation is protected by the money and people of the United States....and where all of our technological and medical innovation come from that same country.

It is easy to be happy when you live in the basement while the grown ups go to work...but it is not a real way to call yourself happy and free.......


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

2aguy said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No......not when your nation is protected by the money and people of the United States....and where all of our technological and medical innovation come from that same country.
> 
> It is easy to be happy when you live in the basement while the grown ups go to work...but it is not a real way to call yourself happy and free.......
Click to expand...



We do rely on your military protection, as does Japan, South Korea, much of the region.  hence we went into two foolish wars with you recently as payment.

Our medical system is one of the most sophisticated in the world, one reason our drugs for instance are so much cheaper is the government acts as main buyer and insurer so has huge bargaining power, much more than a fragment private insurance system like the US and hence sources all over the world.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No......not when your nation is protected by the money and people of the United States....and where all of our technological and medical innovation come from that same country.
> 
> It is easy to be happy when you live in the basement while the grown ups go to work...but it is not a real way to call yourself happy and free.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We do rely on your military protection, as does Japan, South Korea, much of the region. We are also making greater military alliances with India, hence we went into two foolish wars with you recently as payment.
> 
> Our medical system is one of the most sophisticated in the world, one reason our drugs for instance are so much cheaper is the government acts as main funder so has huge bargaining power, much more than a fragment private insurance system like the US and hence sources all over the world.
Click to expand...



Still there are growing worries, as there is in NATO too that America is becoming too dysfunctional a society to remain a world power beyond a few decades. Hence much of the region is hedging its bets, Japan wants to expand it's military, India is and Australia is building greater military ties with both.

I do not necessarily ascribe to the view America is in military decline (though it is clear you are in social decline) but you are in a period of political, economic and even pandemic chaos which has shocked much of the world.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

As for countries exploiting the resources or capability of other countries. 

All countries do that, including the USA.

Indeed in the early 90s America decided as she was becoming ever more a consumer society she would open trade up with China and exploit her cheap labour and extraordinary ability to ramp up manufacturing capacity. 

You became addicted to ever cheaper goods, mostly from China. 

Ironically America more than any other nation is responsible for China rising into a global economic and emerging military power. This is one area where I agree with Trump, it needed to be reigned in as much as possible.  He has started that process, but it will be a long one if it is not abandoned all together post Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.
Click to expand...

Only an idiot antisemite would say something stupid like that.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the US has HUNDREDS of thousands of people that come here----and Many more that want to --and some DIE trying to get here because America is so great .....
> DUH
> game over --go sit down
> View attachment 408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which countries have the most immigrants?
> 
> 
> The US has the highest number of immigrants overall - but as a percentage of the population? That's a very different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? The US is a GREAT nation and my little cornr of the world is lovely........Duelling Banjos is a very nice tune...what gives?? BTW: we are 28% Immigrant ....which is cool because my Dad was one.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


And it has a sense of humour. Even surpassing the Brits.

I’m in love with Paul Murray.

I’d even move there, if it were not so far away.


----------



## Mindful

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only an idiot antisemite would say something stupid like that.
Click to expand...


All the time. None stop.

Asinine!


----------



## Likkmee

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.
Click to expand...

They own the dump...Look in the yellow pages.The US should have taken IsNtReal off the map after the Liberty incident and if the Britwits didn't like it ? Feed those snagz the same destiny


----------



## Mindful

Likkmee said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They own the dump...Look in the yellow pages.The US should have taken IsNtReal off the map after the Liberty incident and if the Britwits didn't like it ? Feed those snagz the same destiny
Click to expand...


Britwits?

I like it!


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

There is nowhere on Earth more beautiful than the Lake District in England. We have the full diversity of the four seasons
and we are at arm's length of historical and cultural Europe. We also have the finest Football league and we produce the best music, beer, and whisky... well a few miles up the road in Scotland.

I've visited some of the so-called most beautiful places on Earth and couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## Bulletbob

harmonica said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're working on making America great again, Mr. Frogen. It's literally in God's hands to restore in us a unity. With Democrats undermining every good deed done by our President, it is not easy to be civil to created hatred of the Americans whose tradition used to be shared, but now has nothing but bullying from leftists who chase skirt on bad science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was born there, lived there a long time, served in the military.
> 
> I do not hate America, I love it still.
> 
> But this forum is like a cage fight, so that is fun too.
> 
> I just think your cultural premises and self certainty is the reason you are stumbling before the world.
> 
> Fact is the free world still looks to America for leadership.
> 
> Please lift your game.
> 
> 
> The free world needs you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....stumbling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play me the song from Deliverance Juice Harp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the US has HUNDREDS of thousands of people that come here----and Many more that want to --and some DIE trying to get here because America is so great .....
> DUH
> game over --go sit down
> View attachment 408017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which countries have the most immigrants?
> 
> 
> The US has the highest number of immigrants overall - but as a percentage of the population? That's a very different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weforum.org
Click to expand...

O yea were leaving in droves to come there . thats why we have 40 million immigrants in the usa because it sucks here right. Lol thats 15 million more people then are your entire piss ant nation .


----------



## cnm

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> I've visited some of the so-called most beautiful places on Earth and couldn't wait to get home.


I've always found  fishing for rainbow trout in this place a bit surreal...


----------



## cnm

Bulletbob said:


> thats why we have 40 million immigrants in the usa because it sucks here right.


We take quality over quantity.

*'I love this country': US doctors head to New Zealand as cure for America's ills*​_Number of physicians yearning for a move has increased substantially since the Covid-19 pandemic, recruitment firms say_​


----------



## gtopa1

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> There is nowhere on Earth more beautiful than the Lake District in England. We have the full diversity of the four seasons
> and we are at arm's length of historical and cultural Europe. We also have the finest Football league and we produce the best music, beer, and whisky... well a few miles up the road in Scotland.
> 
> I've visited some of the so-called most beautiful places on Earth and couldn't wait to get home.



I have to agree with that; I did a lot of hillwalking in the Lakes District and I want to do a lot more...but am here in Oz so sailing will have to do...(lol). One VERY beautiful spot is the Isle of Arran ..............Corrie Lan is amazing and just a sturdy walk. Love it!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No......not when your nation is protected by the money and people of the United States....and where all of our technological and medical innovation come from that same country.
> 
> It is easy to be happy when you live in the basement while the grown ups go to work...but it is not a real way to call yourself happy and free.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We do rely on your military protection, as does Japan, South Korea, much of the region. We are also making greater military alliances with India, hence we went into two foolish wars with you recently as payment.
> 
> Our medical system is one of the most sophisticated in the world, one reason our drugs for instance are so much cheaper is the government acts as main funder so has huge bargaining power, much more than a fragment private insurance system like the US and hence sources all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still there are growing worries, as there is in NATO too that America is becoming too dysfunctional a society to remain a world power beyond a few decades. Hence much of the region is hedging its bets, Japan wants to expand it's military, India is and Australia is building greater military ties with both.
> 
> I do not necessarily ascribe to the view America is in military decline (though it is clear you are in social decline) but you are in a period of political, economic and even pandemic chaos which has shocked much of the world.
Click to expand...

I have no worries with the US at all UNLESS it goes full on Demented walking death rattle "fingers" Biden. 

Greg


----------



## Bulletbob

cnm said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why we have 40 million immigrants in the usa because it sucks here right.
> 
> 
> 
> We take quality over quantity.
> 
> *'I love this country': US doctors head to New Zealand as cure for America's ills*​_Number of physicians yearning for a move has increased substantially since the Covid-19 pandemic, recruitment firms say_​
Click to expand...

yea lots of Chinese communist from what I see  thats the kind of quality Australia takes in


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

gtopa1 said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nowhere on Earth more beautiful than the Lake District in England. We have the full diversity of the four seasons
> and we are at arm's length of historical and cultural Europe. We also have the finest Football league and we produce the best music, beer, and whisky... well a few miles up the road in Scotland.
> 
> I've visited some of the so-called most beautiful places on Earth and couldn't wait to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with that; I did a lot of hillwalking in the Lakes District and I want to do a lot more...but am here in Oz so sailing will have to do...(lol). One VERY beautiful spot is the Isle of Arran ..............Corrie Lan is amazing and just a sturdy walk. Love it!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Yes, my illness prevents me from risking traveling any distance but one of my big regrets is I never took time to visit Scotland unspoiled wilderness. Skye, Arran, The Orkneys, and Aviemore. Only ever been to Scotland twice on business in and out without spending time.


----------



## cnm

Bulletbob said:


> yea lots of Chinese communist from what I see


They can't get past the American doctors queuing up to be saved.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Likkmee said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has ten times the number of immigrant residents or new citizens as the USA per population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by immigrant population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fuck ton of muslims? Thanks for taking them, just don't allow them to leave.
> 
> You might want to watch for large purchases of ammonium nitrate.
> 
> That's free advice.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure we want to take advise from the country must hated by the Islamic world in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are taking advice from Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These days it seems like America is taking orders from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They own the dump...Look in the yellow pages.The US should have taken IsNtReal off the map after the Liberty incident and if the Britwits didn't like it ? Feed those snagz the same destiny
Click to expand...

Yay another ignorant antisemite pipes in.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.

Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes 

But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.


----------



## cnm

What's that you say? I can't hear you over the sound of American doctors trying to get in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


leftists are wacko's anyone thinks that a country historically inhabited by criminals is ignorant


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.


So, how's your personal vaccine development coming along?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.
> 
> Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
Click to expand...



Taxes are relative too, they can save the citizen money in critical areas and of course the cost of tax needs to be evaluated by the level of services provided.

For instance the average Australian income earner pays 88 dollars Australian per month for medical insurance provided by the state. (The Australian health care system gets better macro results with similar waiting times to the US) The average American health care premium according to the ACA is 456 dollars US.

The average monthly repayment on Australian tax subsidised university loans is 90 dollars Australian per month the average American student loan repayment is $579 per month.

And one on an tax funded Australian student loan does not have to pay anything, ever, until the make $55,000 dollars per year.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.
> 
> Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are relative too, they can save the citizen money in critical areas and of course the cost of tax needs to be evaluated by the level of services provided.
> 
> For instance the average Australian income earner pays 88 dollars Australian per month for medical insurance provided by the state. (The Australian health care system gets better macro results with similar waiting times to the US) The average American health care premium according to the ACA is 456 dollars US.
> 
> The average monthly repayment on Australian tax subsidised university loans is 90 dollars Australian per month the average American student loan repayment is $579 per month.
> 
> And one on an tax funded Australian student loan does not have to pay anything, ever, until the make $55,000 dollars per year.
Click to expand...



As to happiness that is a hard term to define, but going by your own chart nations that tax higher than the US, some much higher seem to be getting much better results in happiness.

Still Aussies are the happiest, it is just un-Australian to admit your happy.


----------



## cnm

Would you say they're too sad to be able to admit they're happy?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

cnm said:


> Would you say they're too sad to be able to admit they're happy?



Two things are un-Australian, 


Admitting you are happy and bragging. 

I was born in the USA so I have yet to pick this Aussie habit up yet.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say they're too sad to be able to admit they're happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are un-Australian,
> 
> 
> Admitting you are happy and bragging.
> 
> I was born in the USA so I have yet to pick this Aussie habit up yet.
Click to expand...


Oh, and warm beer.

That is really un-Australian.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.
> 
> Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are relative too, they can save the citizen money in critical areas and of course the cost of tax needs to be evaluated by the level of services provided.
> 
> For instance the average Australian income earner pays 88 dollars Australian per month for medical insurance provided by the state. (The Australian health care system gets better macro results with similar waiting times to the US) The average American health care premium according to the ACA is 456 dollars US.
> 
> The average monthly repayment on Australian tax subsidised university loans is 90 dollars Australian per month the average American student loan repayment is $579 per month.
> 
> And one on an tax funded Australian student loan does not have to pay anything, ever, until the make $55,000 dollars per year.
Click to expand...


you make it sound like its all free and no one pays for it but thats not true is it.
why dont you tell the entire story ?

Take away the subsidized and see how much it cost you. as for health care I understand  a lot  Aussies not only carry the government subsidized health care but because its so a shanty policy they also carry private health care insurance
thats because its all subsidized by your government and the high taxes you pay there. you see in America we tend to believe your responsible for your self not the government is responsible for you.

Australia is going the socialist route . you cant even defend yourself s without Americas help.

sorry that many  Americas expect to be responsible for our selfs and individual and pay our own debt as each person racks up like a real man would  , and not expect other to pay for it like youn do and our democrat liberal socialist do . but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ? why you do in the form of higher tax and those that dont benefit from it also pay for what your bragging about.
I paid for my own education every penny and I paid for my own health insurance with some help from a employer as part of my benift package untill I decided to retire early them I have paid for it oput of my pock in full and still do . all me and Im proud of that no hand outs . can you say that ? 

I bet you cant now can you?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.
> 
> Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are relative too, they can save the citizen money in critical areas and of course the cost of tax needs to be evaluated by the level of services provided.
> 
> For instance the average Australian income earner pays 88 dollars Australian per month for medical insurance provided by the state. (The Australian health care system gets better macro results with similar waiting times to the US) The average American health care premium according to the ACA is 456 dollars US.
> 
> The average monthly repayment on Australian tax subsidised university loans is 90 dollars Australian per month the average American student loan repayment is $579 per month.
> 
> And one on an tax funded Australian student loan does not have to pay anything, ever, until the make $55,000 dollars per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make it sound like its all free and no one pays for it but thats not true is it.
> why dont you tell the entire story ?
> 
> Take away the subsidized and see how much it cost you. as for health care I understand  a lot  Aussies not only carry the government subsidized health care but because its so a shanty policy they also carry private health care insurance
> thats because its all subsidized by your government and the high taxes you pay there. you see in America we tend to believe your responsible for your self not the government is responsible for you.
> 
> Australia is going the socialist route . you cant even defend yourself s without Americas help.
> 
> sorry that many  Americas expect to be responsible for our selfs and individual and pay our own debt as each person racks up like a real man would  , and not expect other to pay for it like youn do and our democrat liberal socialist do . but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ? why you do in the form of higher tax and those that dont benefit from it also pay for what your bragging about.
> I paid for my own education every penny and I paid for my own health insurance with some help from a employer as part of my benift package untill I decided to retire early them I have paid for it oput of my pock in full and still do . all me and Im proud of that no hand outs . can you say that ?
> 
> I bet you cant now can you?
Click to expand...



Taxes are a form of paying for services, just like private sector charges are a form of paying for services.

It is just health care is cheaper through universal insurance because the risk pool is universal. Any actuary will tell you insurance is all about spreading the risk, universal risk pools are much cheaper than fragment private insurance risk pools.

You pay, I pay, I just pay much less.

With university education it is cheaper because the tax loans are not seeking the profit that private student loans in the US seek, indeed in the US it is almost loan sharking.

One all pay for these services one way or another, but doing so by tax is some areas, like health and university education is more efficient and cheaper over all.


----------



## cnm

Bulletbob said:


> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?


But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Our actual health care system has  better macro outcomes than the US in every category expect breast cancer treatment, and there we are just behind.

Our waiting times are comparable, better with GP waiting times at far less cost.

Yes you can get private insurance which gives one extras like dental or elective options at shorter waiting times like plastic surgery or optical extras, even this private insurance is much less expensive than US insurance because it has to compete with universal insurance say cannot gouge as US insurers do.

Still the universal insurance is so compressive that the majority of Aussie have not taken up private and indeed private insurance is in a panic at the moment as too many Aussie are dropping it as an extravagance rather than a need.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

cnm said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
Click to expand...



That is how all insurance works, you pay a premium and everyone else in that policy does as well, that is the risk pool.

When you have expensive treatment your premiums do not cover it, the entire risk pool does. Others are paying for you at that time even in private insurance.

You pay private, in a smaller risk pool, so your cost is greater because you are spreading the risk to fewer people

We pay premium which is much lower because the risk pool is the entire country.

We both have to pay, Australians just pay much less.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is how all insurance works, you pay a premium and everyone else in that policy does as well, that is the risk pool.
> 
> When you have expensive treatment your premiums do not cover it, the entire risk pool does. Others are paying for you at that time even in private insurance.
> 
> You pay private, in a smaller risk pool, so your cost is greater because you are spreading the risk to fewer people
> 
> We pay premium which is much lower because the risk pool is the entire country.
> 
> We both have to pay, Australians just pay much less.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulletbob

You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you



I have said several times everyone pays, you pay, I pay.

I just pay less, my Medicare levy is clear it is 88 dollars per month. (That cost is dependent on income, under a certain amount there is no levy on that tax payer.

I have tried every way possible to explain how actuary cost calculations work.

When you pay your private insurance you are NOT being a rugged individual, you are pooling your resources in a private fund with others, a communal activity to spread the risk.

That is what all insurance is, both private and public.

Pooling individual resources to cover a risk pool of others and yourself.

Actuary cost applies to both private insurance and tax funded insurance.

I cannot explain it any other way.


----------



## Bulletbob

Bulletbob said:


> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you


Ok I did the math for you so you have a actual number of what it actually cost per person for your health care.
In 2018 Australia spent 185.4 billion on health care for 25 million people.
That is not including what you pay out of pocket the above amount comes out of the peoples taxes.

here what you actually pay for your health care 7416.00 dollars per year plus what ever you pay monthly out of whats left of your pay check.
the 7416.00 is what it cost for per person in Australia and your taxes pay for it. Now do you finally understand or do you need it explained in detail for you so you can comprehend ?

socialist and communist rarely understand economics , they rarely understand what they think is free cost them dearly .

also if your medicare system is so great why do so many Australians also carry private Insurance  ? or do you even know the answer to that.

its the same principle for college . 
you pay more per year for your government health care them I do for a premium Blue cross blue dheild plan in Florida which I pay out of my pocket 100  percent .

no need to thank me for the education I just provided you.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I did the math for you so you have a actual number of what it actually cost per person for your health care.
> In 2018 Australia spent 185.4 billion on health care for 25 million people.
> That is not including what you pay out of pocket the above amount comes out of the peoples taxes.
> 
> here what you actually pay for your health care 7416.00 dollars per year plus what ever you pay monthly out of whats left of your pay check.
> the 7416.00 is what it cost for per person in Australia and your taxes pay for it. Now do you finally understand or do you need it explained in detail for you so you can comprehend ?
> 
> socialist and communist rarely understand economics , they rarely understand what they think is free cost them dearly .
> 
> also if your medicare system is so great why do so many Australians also carry private Insurance  ? or do you even know the answer to that.
> 
> its the same principle for college .
> you pay more per year for your government health care them I do for a premium Blue cross blue dheild plan in Florida which I pay out of my pocket 100  percent .
> 
> no need to thank me for the education I just provided you.
Click to expand...



I am sorry mate I am not going to argue with made up figures in your head. (They have medications for that by the way but being in America you probably cannot afford them.)

The total tax amount of Medicare for the average Australian tax payer is 88 dollars per month. That is 1056 dollars per year. The maximum any earner pays is 2% of income but the  average is 88 per month.

The average US premium  according to the ACA  is $456 that is 5,472 per year.

And because actuary cost is the same everywhere, the greater the risk pool the lower the individual cost.


----------



## cnm

Health & welfare expenditure Overview - Australian Institute of Health and Welfare


----------



## cnm

_The United States spent over $3 Trillion on healthcare in 2017. By 2020, the United States will likely spend closer to $4 Trillion per year. _​_US Healthcare Spending as of 2019 | Visualized Health_​


----------



## .oldschool

Bulletbob said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I did the math for you so you have a actual number of what it actually cost per person for your health care.
> In 2018 Australia spent 185.4 billion on health care for 25 million people.
> That is not including what you pay out of pocket the above amount comes out of the peoples taxes.
> 
> here what you actually pay for your health care 7416.00 dollars per year plus what ever you pay monthly out of whats left of your pay check.
> the 7416.00 is what it cost for per person in Australia and your taxes pay for it. Now do you finally understand or do you need it explained in detail for you so you can comprehend ?
> 
> socialist and communist rarely understand economics , they rarely understand what they think is free cost them dearly .
> 
> also if your medicare system is so great why do so many Australians also carry private Insurance  ? or do you even know the answer to that.
> 
> its the same principle for college .
> you pay more per year for your government health care them I do for a premium Blue cross blue dheild plan in Florida which I pay out of my pocket 100  percent .
> 
> no need to thank me for the education I just provided you.
Click to expand...







						Ugly American (pejorative) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how's your personal vaccine development coming along?
Click to expand...


In case you haven't noticed the fucking government isn't making vaccines those evil pharmaceutical corporations are.

The fucking government doesn't make anything


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend to be objective and see what the studies say...
> 
> _*Human freedom index from Cato*_​​_The jurisdictions that took the top 10 places, in order, were New Zealand, Switzerland, Hong Kong, Australia, Canada, the Netherlands and Denmark (tied in 6th place), Ireland and the United Kingdom (tied in 8th place), and Finland, Norway, and Taiwan (tied in 10th place). Selected countries rank as follows: Germany (13), the United States and Sweden (17), Republic of Korea (27), Japan (31), France and Chile (32) _​​_*World happiness report*_​_Social Environments for World Happiness_​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is too subjective to be a meaningful metric.
> 
> Personally I would not be happy paying the ridiculously high taxes
> 
> But then again I would rather take care of myself than have the fucking government do it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are relative too, they can save the citizen money in critical areas and of course the cost of tax needs to be evaluated by the level of services provided.
> 
> For instance the average Australian income earner pays 88 dollars Australian per month for medical insurance provided by the state. (The Australian health care system gets better macro results with similar waiting times to the US) The average American health care premium according to the ACA is 456 dollars US.
> 
> The average monthly repayment on Australian tax subsidised university loans is 90 dollars Australian per month the average American student loan repayment is $579 per month.
> 
> And one on an tax funded Australian student loan does not have to pay anything, ever, until the make $55,000 dollars per year.
Click to expand...

Taxes never save you money because the government is incapable of providing any service less expensively than the private sector.

and the government is not funding that student YOU are.

Personally I do not want to be forced to pay for someone else's college degree.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
Click to expand...


Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.

It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said several times everyone pays, you pay, I pay.
> 
> I just pay less, my Medicare levy is clear it is 88 dollars per month. (That cost is dependent on income, under a certain amount there is no levy on that tax payer.
> 
> I have tried every way possible to explain how actuary cost calculations work.
> 
> When you pay your private insurance you are NOT being a rugged individual, you are pooling your resources in a private fund with others, a communal activity to spread the risk.
> 
> That is what all insurance is, both private and public.
> 
> Pooling individual resources to cover a risk pool of others and yourself.
> 
> Actuary cost applies to both private insurance and tax funded insurance.
> 
> I cannot explain it any other way.
Click to expand...

These idiots don't realize that insurance is nothing but a sharing of risk among a group of people.

Instead of 10 people hiring ten different boats and shipping all their goods on one boat each the 10 people pool their money to hire 10 boats and ship one tenth of their goods on each of the 10 boats.

That way if one boat goes down there is still 90% of everyone's goods that get delivered

But I doubt these idiots will get that simple explanation.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
Click to expand...


Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities. 

Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you. You have no clue how much you actually pay. Add in what the government pays and what you pay out of your pocket and then you will know.
> You keep forgetting its not free. You tax money pays for it. You just dont seem to understand that. Do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said several times everyone pays, you pay, I pay.
> 
> I just pay less, my Medicare levy is clear it is 88 dollars per month. (That cost is dependent on income, under a certain amount there is no levy on that tax payer.
> 
> I have tried every way possible to explain how actuary cost calculations work.
> 
> When you pay your private insurance you are NOT being a rugged individual, you are pooling your resources in a private fund with others, a communal activity to spread the risk.
> 
> That is what all insurance is, both private and public.
> 
> Pooling individual resources to cover a risk pool of others and yourself.
> 
> Actuary cost applies to both private insurance and tax funded insurance.
> 
> I cannot explain it any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These idiots don't realize that insurance is nothing but a sharing of risk among a group of people.
> 
> Instead of 10 people hiring ten different boats and shipping all their goods on one boat each the 10 people pool their money to hire 10 boats and ship one tenth of their goods on each of the 10 boats.
> 
> That way if one boat goes down there is still 90% of everyone's goods that get delivered
> 
> But I doubt these idiots will get that simple explanation.
Click to expand...



Indeed as I have said time and time again on this thread, insurance is a collective activity.

You are spreading your personal medical risk to a risk pool with others based on actuary calculation of risk.

That is why in a fragmented, private system those with higher medical risk pay more. It is also why under Obama Care many healthy people saw their premiums rise, because the private insurers were required to take on people with much higher risk, so they past the cost on to the entire risk pool.

But when you get sick and incur a lot of cost the entire risk people of people who payed in are paying for you.

It is a collective activity.

Universal insurance is the same from an actuary point of view, it is simply because the risk pool is so large, the entire nation, the cost is much less to everyone, including people with higher medical risk. They pay exactly the same lower rates because the risk pool is the entire nation so it can incur the cost.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Oxford, University of Queensland to name two just off the top of my head. There are others.
> 
> Japan is using part of their medical budget (tax money) to fund collaborative efforts between tax funded universities and the private sector in Japan. (But then they have always been pragmatic innovators.)
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
Click to expand...


And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.

When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
Click to expand...


Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.









						Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
					

University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.




					www.insidehighered.com


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
Click to expand...


don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.

and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
Click to expand...



Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating. 

One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
Click to expand...


 my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide


----------



## Bulletbob

Austra


Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got a link to that claim about funding in the US?
> 
> And my vaccine won'tcost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
Click to expand...

Aussies  think everything is better there due to their egos and massive swelled heads they have


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> In case you haven't noticed the fucking government isn't making vaccines those evil pharmaceutical corporations are.
> 
> The fucking government doesn't make anything


Being fast tracked by the government. How come you aren't fast tracking vaccine development?


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.


It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed the fucking government isn't making vaccines those evil pharmaceutical corporations are.
> 
> The fucking government doesn't make anything
> 
> 
> 
> Being fast tracked by the government. How come you aren't fast tracking vaccine development?
Click to expand...

How much do you want to bet that a US company will be the first out with a vaccine?

And Since you don't know anything about what is going on in the US you might want to learn how the FDA has allowed vaccine trials to be accelerated by combining the phases of the trial that have always been completely separate before.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.
Click to expand...


They do research and they fund research and they have the resources to conduct nationwide trials and to jump through all the FDA hoops not to mention manufacture mass quantities of vaccines.

The fucking government cannot do that.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do research and they fund research and they have the resources to conduct nationwide trials and to jump through all the FDA hoops not to mention manufacture mass quantities of vaccines.
> 
> The fucking government cannot do that.
Click to expand...



All drug development, private and university has to jump through those hoops.

Those hoops keep the big drug companies from selling you snake oil.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with the "my country is better than your country" crap? You remind me of a high schooler arguing that your school is better than my school. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well an native born Aussie would never do it, I admit, but I grew up in America where we were force fed slogans about how we were the shining light on the hill and told how we are the greatest at everything.
> 
> 
> We see it on this very forum all the time.
> 
> It is just the American in me bragging about how much better Australia is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss being an American. That's why your Avatar is Cool Hand Luke and not Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the America that was and no longer is.
Click to expand...

So do I.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do research and they fund research and they have the resources to conduct nationwide trials and to jump through all the FDA hoops not to mention manufacture mass quantities of vaccines.
> 
> The fucking government cannot do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All drug development, private and university has to jump through those hoops.
> 
> Those hoops keep the big drug companies from selling you snake oil.
Click to expand...


Tell me what US university is capable producing vaccines on the scale necessary for COVID

Hint the Answer is spelled N O N E.

According to the New York Times there is not one US vaccine trial being run by a public university.









						Coronavirus Vaccine Tracker
					

A look at all the vaccines that have reached trials in humans.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bulletbob

only Australians think its the greatest mainly due to their inflated egos and swollen heads 3 x their normal size.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do research and they fund research and they have the resources to conduct nationwide trials and to jump through all the FDA hoops not to mention manufacture mass quantities of vaccines.
> 
> The fucking government cannot do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All drug development, private and university has to jump through those hoops.
> 
> Those hoops keep the big drug companies from selling you snake oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what US university is capable producing vaccines on the scale necessary for COVID
> 
> Hint the Answer is spelled N O N E.
> 
> According to the New York Times there is not one US vaccine trial being run by a public university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Vaccine Tracker
> 
> 
> A look at all the vaccines that have reached trials in humans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...



I think you are missing the point university research and commercial development often work together.

Americans are so binary in thought.

Indeed of a university comes up with the vaccine first, it controls the patent and then can insure the manufacture does not gouge as so many US pharmaceutical companies do.

Jesus Americans get ripped off on drug prices.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
Click to expand...



LOL.

That was the laugh of the day.

Your premiums are paying for it.

At much higher cost than universal insurance. 

That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
Click to expand...


My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.

And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.

Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them

and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if you think 'Big Pharma' does research and not marketing. Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do research and they fund research and they have the resources to conduct nationwide trials and to jump through all the FDA hoops not to mention manufacture mass quantities of vaccines.
> 
> The fucking government cannot do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All drug development, private and university has to jump through those hoops.
> 
> Those hoops keep the big drug companies from selling you snake oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me what US university is capable producing vaccines on the scale necessary for COVID
> 
> Hint the Answer is spelled N O N E.
> 
> According to the New York Times there is not one US vaccine trial being run by a public university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Vaccine Tracker
> 
> 
> A look at all the vaccines that have reached trials in humans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point university research and commercial development often work together.
> 
> Americans are so binary in thought.
> 
> Indeed of a university comes up with the vaccine first, it controls the patent and then can insure the manufacture does not gouge as so many US pharmaceutical companies do.
> 
> Jesus Americans get ripped off on drug prices.
Click to expand...

we pay more for drugs here because it makes it cheaper in other nations if other nations like Australia would actually pay their far share we would have to pay as much, 
Now as for university developing vaccines that bull crap they dont have the resources to do so, they do research and only a few are good at that . but the actual development and testing and production are done by Pharmaceutical company's , cost vary but your talking about 1 to 5 billion dollars and as much as 10 years for development testing and approval . by the way most research by university is paid for by Pharmaceutical company's and University's don't do any thing but research as far as I know


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
Click to expand...



The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.

The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.

We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.

Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|

Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.

Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.


----------



## esalla

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


Why


----------



## esalla

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
Click to expand...










						What do Australians really think of obese people?
					

Obese Australians are still blamed for their size, despite science saying it might not be their fault.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Bulletbob

Why I hate Australians
					

Do Australians actually have any redeeming qualities. Don't say you know a nice Australian - a good bloke - because I bet he has been living...




					shut-up-and-sit-down.blogspot.com


----------



## Bulletbob

Australian admits they are stupid and cheap










						So I figured out why Americans don't like Australian visitors
					

Every time an Aussie visits the States, a restaurant-worker dies of malnutrition and poverty.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Dr Grump

gtopa1 said:


> I am delighted to inform you that the OZ-US alliance is stronger than ever; not like those turncoat yellow scum in New Zealand!!!
> 
> Greg



Who have we turncoated on Gregster?


----------



## Dr Grump

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> There is nowhere on Earth more beautiful than the Lake District in England. We have the full diversity of the four seasons
> and we are at arm's length of historical and cultural Europe. We also have the finest Football league and we produce the best music, beer, and whisky... well a few miles up the road in Scotland.
> 
> I've visited some of the so-called most beautiful places on Earth and couldn't wait to get home.


I like a lot about England. The beer however.....


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Australian admits they are stupid and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured out why Americans don't like Australian visitors
> 
> 
> Every time an Aussie visits the States, a restaurant-worker dies of malnutrition and poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au




Well this is true, Australians do not like tipping.

It is because our hospitality workers are paid a fare minimum wage and do not have to rely on begging to make a living.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian admits they are stupid and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured out why Americans don't like Australian visitors
> 
> 
> Every time an Aussie visits the States, a restaurant-worker dies of malnutrition and poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is true, Australians do not like tipping.
> 
> It is because our hospitality workers are paid a fare minimum wage and do not have to rely on begging to make a living.
Click to expand...

Yes because Australians in the hospitality industry would starve to death if they had to depend on tips due to their crappy attitude and huge egos , where with tips in the hospitality industry to make really good money ,in America. A bar tender I dated at the ski resort in the 80s regularly made 1500 a week with tips , but of course unlike Australians she was plesent worked hard and had a food attitude . She was making great money on tips because she was worth it due to her customer service and hospitality skills . 
Wher Australians expect to be paid by their ego and self value nor what they are really worth , it goes back to your swollen self inflated egos .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian admits they are stupid and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured out why Americans don't like Australian visitors
> 
> 
> Every time an Aussie visits the States, a restaurant-worker dies of malnutrition and poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is true, Australians do not like tipping.
> 
> It is because our hospitality workers are paid a fare minimum wage and do not have to rely on begging to make a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because Australians in the hospitality industry would starve to death if they had to depend on tips due to their crappy attitude and huge egos , where with tips in the hospitality industry to make really good money ,in America. A bar tender I dated at the ski resort in the 80s regularly made 1500 a week with tips , but of course unlike Australians she was plesent worked hard and had a food attitude . She was making great money on tips because she was worth it due to her customer service and hospitality skills .
> Wher Australians expect to be paid by their ego and self value nor what they are really worth , it goes back to your swollen self inflated egos .
Click to expand...



Fair wage for a fair days work.

That concept was born in Australia.

Also the eight hour working day.

But you Yanks have fun with the ever growing share cropping Uber economy.









						Eight-hour day
					

1856: Melbourne building workers win an eight-hour day




					www.nma.gov.au
				



.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian admits they are stupid and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured out why Americans don't like Australian visitors
> 
> 
> Every time an Aussie visits the States, a restaurant-worker dies of malnutrition and poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is true, Australians do not like tipping.
> 
> It is because our hospitality workers are paid a fare minimum wage and do not have to rely on begging to make a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because Australians in the hospitality industry would starve to death if they had to depend on tips due to their crappy attitude and huge egos , where with tips in the hospitality industry to make really good money ,in America. A bar tender I dated at the ski resort in the 80s regularly made 1500 a week with tips , but of course unlike Australians she was plesent worked hard and had a food attitude . She was making great money on tips because she was worth it due to her customer service and hospitality skills .
> Wher Australians expect to be paid by their ego and self value nor what they are really worth , it goes back to your swollen self inflated egos .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair wage for a fair days work.
> 
> That concept was born in Australia.
> 
> Also the eight hour working day.
> 
> But you Yanks have fun with the ever growing share cropping Uber economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight-hour day
> 
> 
> 1856: Melbourne building workers win an eight-hour day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nma.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

O yea sure ir was born in Australia along with how to be rude a huge ego and be a dumb ass.


----------



## Bulletbob

sass.simple fact is Australians in the hospitality industry expect to be paid high wages even if they are butt holes .while Americans perfer to actually earn their money . 
You see Australians are vane and think their poop don't stink and are owed a living due to you  being socialist scum its your right.in America 8f your a good server or bartender you get paid what your worth not what you think your worth.
But considering how cheap Australians are its probably better  for your lot


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> sass.simple fact is Australians in the hospitality industry expect to be paid high wages even if they are butt holes .while Americans perfer to actually earn their money .
> You see Australians are vane and think their poop don't stink and are owed a living due to you  being socialist scum its your right.in America 8f your a good server or bartender you get paid what your worth not what you think your worth.
> But considering how cheap Australians are its probably better  for your lot




We are just paid civilised wages unlike the share cropping, beg for a living American system of hospitality where the help have to tap dance and beg for something to eat that night.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
Click to expand...


I don't pay that.

And I have never waited for a doctor appointment.  I needed back surgery and was operated on in less than 3 weeks.  I had another injury that most doctors would not even fix surgically but I had that one done in 6 weeks.  I could do that because the fucking government didn't tell me what surgery i could or could not have.

Once again you people who don't live here and have no fucking clue as to what life is like in the US are trying to tell Americans what their country is like.


----------



## miketx

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.


It's a prison island.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> sass.simple fact is Australians in the hospitality industry expect to be paid high wages even if they are butt holes .while Americans perfer to actually earn their money .
> You see Australians are vane and think their poop don't stink and are owed a living due to you  being socialist scum its your right.in America 8f your a good server or bartender you get paid what your worth not what you think your worth.
> But considering how cheap Australians are its probably better  for your lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just paid civilised wages unlike the share cropping, beg for a living American system of hospitality where the help have to tap dance and beg for something to eat that night.
Click to expand...

lol your really ignorant  of America , but your Australian so ignorant comes naturally.
Servers and bar tenders in America don't beg for money or tap dance , or beg for food. Your delusional and again that great Australian swollen head and ego is showing. 
They just need to provide a good service and be nice , both of which are beyond a Australians capability .
You see in America your earn your money while in Australia you think your owed a living . Your servers have no incentive to do a good job , be nice, check back on you to see if you need anything . 

That is  how you earn tips by doing a good job, where in Australia efven if your lazy rude slow and ignorant  its accepted , especially from what I have seen of your lot in person .
It all goes back to your swollen fat heads and egos and small penis size . 

The land down under, where swollen egos and small penis size the land. 

The land down under ,where its ok to be rude, ignorant ,slow and lazy because your socialist and don't even know it.

The land down under where men brag about there penis size and the women wish it was true.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

miketx said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a prison island.
Click to expand...


And what a prison.

Lock me up for life!


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pay that.
> 
> And I have never waited for a doctor appointment.  I needed back surgery and was operated on in less than 3 weeks.  I had another injury that most doctors would not even fix surgically but I had that one done in 6 weeks.  I could do that because the fucking government didn't tell me what surgery i could or could not have.
> 
> Once again you people who don't live here and have no fucking clue as to what life is like in the US are trying to tell Americans what their country is like.
Click to expand...


You certainty don't pay 88 per month.

I have never waited for a GP appointment either, my mother in law had serious stomach surgery and was operated on in a week.

But our personal details are not relevant, that is known a anecdotal evidence.

The macro evidence is clear if you research it, Australians pay far less and get better macro outcomes.

Now Americans like to chant the slogans they have been force fed since childhood and rarely learn from the rest of the world, so I imagine this discussion is mute.

I will just leave it at that and enjoy my superior health care at far less cost than you can ever dream of.


----------



## Bulletbob

Australia thinks it has everything better due to their ignorance and super swollen egos. they are little more then a piss ant nation of English rejects who beat their chest like great apes in heat thinking about themselves .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Australia thinks it has everything better due to their ignorance and super swollen egos. they are little more then a piss ant nation of English rejects who beat their chest like great apes in heat thinking about themselves .




I actually do not think most Australians think we are better than Americans, as I have said most Aussies like America and Americans, though I am pretty sure every Australian thinks they are better than you Bob.


----------



## Blues Man

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pay that.
> 
> And I have never waited for a doctor appointment.  I needed back surgery and was operated on in less than 3 weeks.  I had another injury that most doctors would not even fix surgically but I had that one done in 6 weeks.  I could do that because the fucking government didn't tell me what surgery i could or could not have.
> 
> Once again you people who don't live here and have no fucking clue as to what life is like in the US are trying to tell Americans what their country is like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainty don't pay 88 per month.
> 
> I have never waited for a GP appointment either, my mother in law had serious stomach surgery and was operated on in a week.
> 
> But our personal details are not relevant, that is known a anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The macro evidence is clear if you research it, Australians pay far less and get better macro outcomes.
> 
> Now Americans like to chant the slogans they have been force fed since childhood and rarely learn from the rest of the world, so I imagine this discussion is mute.
> 
> I will just leave it at that and enjoy my superior health care at far less cost than you can ever dream of.
Click to expand...


And neither do you when you add up all the other taxes that are used to pay for your government health care.

There is no way that your government can provide every single person cradle to grave health care for 88 dollars a month.

And I think you mean "moot" not "mute"

One thing you foreigners have to realize is that Americans don't give a flying fuck what you think about Americans or America.

I always wondered why foreigners spend so much time talking about the US when I can guarantee you that we spend no time worrying about what's going on in your country.


----------



## Bulletbob

Blues Man said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pay that.
> 
> And I have never waited for a doctor appointment.  I needed back surgery and was operated on in less than 3 weeks.  I had another injury that most doctors would not even fix surgically but I had that one done in 6 weeks.  I could do that because the fucking government didn't tell me what surgery i could or could not have.
> 
> Once again you people who don't live here and have no fucking clue as to what life is like in the US are trying to tell Americans what their country is like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainty don't pay 88 per month.
> 
> I have never waited for a GP appointment either, my mother in law had serious stomach surgery and was operated on in a week.
> 
> But our personal details are not relevant, that is known a anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The macro evidence is clear if you research it, Australians pay far less and get better macro outcomes.
> 
> Now Americans like to chant the slogans they have been force fed since childhood and rarely learn from the rest of the world, so I imagine this discussion is mute.
> 
> I will just leave it at that and enjoy my superior health care at far less cost than you can ever dream of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither do you when you add up all the other taxes that are used to pay for your government health care.
> 
> There is no way that your government can provide every single person cradle to grave health care for 88 dollars a month.
> 
> And I think you mean "moot" not "mute"
> 
> One thing you foreigners have to realize is that Americans don't give a flying fuck what you think about Americans or America.
> 
> I always wondered why foreigners spend so much time talking about the US when I can guarantee you that we spend no time worrying about what's going on in your country.
Click to expand...

thats because you dont know whats going on anyplace even in your own nation .


----------



## Blues Man

Bulletbob said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> but some people still have morals and ethics and respect freedom and perfer to be responsible for our self's like real men and women do.who pays for your subsidization ?
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't actually pay for you own health care. The other people in your insurance pool pay for your care, as you do theirs. Nor will you be paying directly for the development of a COVID vaccine, for example. Rugged independence is just pablum you've been fed since birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the government isn't making any vaccines.
> 
> It's a race and the first company to get one on the market will cash in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some vaccine research is being done by tax funded universities.
> 
> Indeed Oxford looked like they had the first viable vaccine but they have hit some roadblocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those universities cannot compete with big pharma.
> 
> When a vaccine is out it will not come from some public university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many vaccines have been developed by universities and indeed with COVID vaccine many drug companies are working with universities to develop the vaccine as they will manufacture it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universities' role in race to develop vaccine for the coronavirus
> 
> 
> University labs are joining drug companies in the dash to develop coronavirus vaccines and medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insidehighered.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't fool yourself the money is coming from big pharma.
> 
> and it will be big pharma that makes and distributes any vaccine for Covid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funding is coming from everywhere, most of the research funding is from universities even with government grants, but Big phrama and small pharma too (all companies globally are racing on this one) are cooperating.
> 
> One thing I do know is every Aussie will get their vaccine much cheaper than Americans if all other pharmaceutical  prices be our guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my vaccine won't cost me a dime because I have very good health insurance.  Way better than the fucking government can provide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> That was the laugh of the day.
> 
> Your premiums are paying for it.
> 
> At much higher cost than universal insurance.
> 
> That is if your policy even covers it as all universal insurance and the PBS in Australia does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance premiums aren't that high and I get better coverage than the fucking government can provide.
> 
> And yes my insurance covers vaccinations with no copay.
> 
> Why you people think the fucking government can solve all your problems is beyond me.  I for one wouldn't trust any corrupt asshole of a politician as far as a 5 year old could throw them
> 
> and your coverage isn't free even if you're dumb enough to think it is.  You pay for it via higher taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The average American's insurance premiums are *$474* per month according to the AMA.
> 
> The average Australian's is 88$ per month on the taxed levy.
> 
> We get better results in health care than the US in every category except breast and prostrate cancer treatments, and there we are close.
> 
> Our wait times for GPs are shorter, critical surgery the same and in most elective surgery not that far behind. (Except hip replacements)|
> 
> Our PBS buys and subsidises drug prices, on almost every drug we pay two thirds lower than a US consumer.
> 
> Drugs are lower here because the government is the main insurer so has far more bargaining power with drug producers and can drive down the price where as the drug companies loot American private insurance companies and the consumer because in a fragmented insurance system they simply do not have the same bargaining power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pay that.
> 
> And I have never waited for a doctor appointment.  I needed back surgery and was operated on in less than 3 weeks.  I had another injury that most doctors would not even fix surgically but I had that one done in 6 weeks.  I could do that because the fucking government didn't tell me what surgery i could or could not have.
> 
> Once again you people who don't live here and have no fucking clue as to what life is like in the US are trying to tell Americans what their country is like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainty don't pay 88 per month.
> 
> I have never waited for a GP appointment either, my mother in law had serious stomach surgery and was operated on in a week.
> 
> But our personal details are not relevant, that is known a anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The macro evidence is clear if you research it, Australians pay far less and get better macro outcomes.
> 
> Now Americans like to chant the slogans they have been force fed since childhood and rarely learn from the rest of the world, so I imagine this discussion is mute.
> 
> I will just leave it at that and enjoy my superior health care at far less cost than you can ever dream of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither do you when you add up all the other taxes that are used to pay for your government health care.
> 
> There is no way that your government can provide every single person cradle to grave health care for 88 dollars a month.
> 
> And I think you mean "moot" not "mute"
> 
> One thing you foreigners have to realize is that Americans don't give a flying fuck what you think about Americans or America.
> 
> I always wondered why foreigners spend so much time talking about the US when I can guarantee you that we spend no time worrying about what's going on in your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats because you dont know whats going on anyplace even in your own nation .
Click to expand...


I know what's going on here and I don't need some foreigner to tell me what it is.

And when was the last time Australia did anything worth noticing?


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
Click to expand...

yes we know what socialism is and our nation has some socialist policys and we know it. 
That's the difference we know it but your to stupid 8n Australia to see how far gone your piss ant nation is .and what its becoming thank to china . 
And your to dumb to fight for your freedom which is far more limited then ot is here. China is slipping you guys the weiner and your loving it. Slowly influencing your piss ant nation and taking more and more control while you suck up to them and become dependent on them. Ignoring their actions 8n the south pacific until its to late . like a bunch of slack jaw girly men who are drunk all the time and self indulged with themselves


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.

Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.

The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.

That does not count what the states spent in tax money.

That is your tax money.






						How much does the federal government spend on health care?
					

Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...




					www.taxpolicycenter.org
				



.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is just another socialist mistake that is dependent on a communist nation for its economy , the same nation that calls it gum on the bottom of its shoe and is slowly buying up, land business and homes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to revamp US economics education, no Yank seems to know what socialism actually is.
> 
> By the way more American companies own land in Australia than Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes we know what socialism is and our nation has some socialist policys and we know it.
> That's the difference we know it but your to stupid 8n Australia to see how far gone your piss ant nation is .and what its becoming thank to china .
> And your to dumb to fight for your freedom which is far more limited then ot is here. China is slipping you guys the weiner and your loving it. Slowly influencing your piss ant nation and taking more and more control while you suck up to them and become dependent on them. Ignoring their actions 8n the south pacific until its to late . like a bunch of slack jaw girly men who are drunk all the time and self indulged with themselves
Click to expand...



No Bob you do not seem to know what socialism is.

It is the state owning the means of production.

It is not the state providing social services like health insurance in Australia or Social Security benefits in America.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .
Click to expand...



As insurance costs go down the more you spread the risk would make your insurance even lower than in a universal insurance system, but Americans are so economically illiterate they do not understand basic actuary costing.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As insurance costs go down the more you spread the risk would make your insurance even lower than in a universal insurance system, but Americans are so economically illiterate they do not understand basic actuary costing.
Click to expand...

we understand very well we also undrestand goverment insurance isnt a good thing its a socialist thing


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As insurance costs go down the more you spread the risk would make your insurance even lower than in a universal insurance system, but Americans are so economically illiterate they do not understand basic actuary costing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we understand very well we also undrestand goverment insurance isnt a good thing its a socialist thing
Click to expand...


That is why you pay more than any developed country in the world and get worse macro results than Australia.

Because you do not get basic actuary economics and run and slobbering, half wit slogans.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As insurance costs go down the more you spread the risk would make your insurance even lower than in a universal insurance system, but Americans are so economically illiterate they do not understand basic actuary costing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we understand very well we also undrestand goverment insurance isnt a good thing its a socialist thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why you pay more than any developed country in the world and get worse macro results than Australia.
> 
> Because you do not get basic actuary economics and run and slobbering, half wit slogans.
Click to expand...

actually the cost of living is higher in Australia in many ways especially imported good  goober and you money is not worth as much its a shat hole nation .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 88 is the cost of my medical insurance.
> 
> Now if you are talking about other medical costs like building hospitals or providing care for people with no insurance (which cannot occur in Australia as everyone is insured) or buying medical equipment, your costs are higher too and not covered by insurance. Indeed much of it is covered by your tax dollars.
> 
> The US federal government alone spent $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2019.
> 
> That does not count what the states spent in tax money.
> 
> That is your tax money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the federal government spend on health care?
> 
> 
> Federal spending on health care in 2015 The Congressional Budget Office and the Office of Management and Budget estimate that the federal government will spend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxpolicycenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats true but we have 340 million people in the usa your piss ant nation has 25 million .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As insurance costs go down the more you spread the risk would make your insurance even lower than in a universal insurance system, but Americans are so economically illiterate they do not understand basic actuary costing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we understand very well we also undrestand goverment insurance isnt a good thing its a socialist thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why you pay more than any developed country in the world and get worse macro results than Australia.
> 
> Because you do not get basic actuary economics and run and slobbering, half wit slogans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually the cost of living is higher in Australia in many ways especially imported good  goober and you money is not worth as much its a shat hole nation .
Click to expand...



Not medical however, which is what we are talking about.


----------



## Bulletbob

Australia isn't the greatest at anything except having swollen heads and egos .


----------



## BothWings

Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.


----------



## Bulletbob

BothWings said:


> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.




the smart ones know it sucks there the rest have such swollen heads and egos they are blind to how much it sucks there and that they are a piss ant nation


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

BothWings said:


> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.




Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.

Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.

Record year for Americans giving up citizenship


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
Click to expand...

LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.










						Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
					

More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer




					skift.com
				





 In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.

you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
Click to expand...


We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.


But they almost always come home.

And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Admit it Bob, you are morbidly obese.

The fat oozes out of every post you make.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Admit it Bob, you are morbidly obese.
> 
> The fat oozes out of every post you make.




More and more Americans are fleeing the drugs, violence, murders, political idiocy and chaos, failed pandemic response and inability to provide social services to more civilised lands.









						More Americans Are Renouncing Their Citizenship
					

The U.S. is one of the few countries that requires its citizens to file taxes while living abroad. For some, it is enough to push them to give up their citizenship.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

A few more reasons other than our vastly superior health care system Australia is better than America.









						10 Reasons why Australia is better than USA
					

10 Reasons why Australia is better than USA WHILE the United States is the world's superpower, Australia is arguably stronger in many aspects. Here ar...




					www.visaustralia.com
				



.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
Click to expand...



well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.

my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.


9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.

put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .



maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
Click to expand...


Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.

Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?

Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.

And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.


Sad, so very sad.

The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.


----------



## BothWings

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
Click to expand...


You are attempting to speak for wayyyy too many people. I have seriously considered moving to another country as well. My wife is an immigrant, and I enjoy visiting it with her every year, and more and more I research the possibility of retiring or semi-retiring there. The last time I considered doing that more sooner than later was in 2016 when it looked like Hillary could win. Now in 2020 my wife and I are having "the talk" again as Biden may have well succeeded at exploiting a flu-like pandemic to cheat in an election with the help of a hopelessly libea and left-biased media. 

My wife came here legally 14 years ago, is now a U.S. citizen, a registered nurse, and her english vocabulary is as good or better than the average American...although I'm sure she'll never lose her cute accent. While not as emotional about it as I am, she also feels that liberals have ruined some of the best things about America, especially the education system. Sometimes she wonders just how smart a move it really was to come here. She has medical insurance at work, and is not impressed with Obamacare. She saw the transformation first hand as an RN working in a hospital and said it has done little to make things easier or cheaper for most Americans. As a U.S. citizen of 49 years, I.concur! The liberals have put America into a tailspin right into the toilet since 1988 when George Bush Sr. called for a Seig Heil to his New World Order. Every president from him to Obama has echoed that same scary rhetoric, all endorsing it trying to get every American to do the same. Trump is the first one we've managed to elect who challenges that. Whether he is arrogant or not best speaker does not concern me. It's very clear that the left is corrupt as hell and Trump is real threat to them and their agenda. 

And as for people dropping like flies in ICU's? That is the skewing of facts by a media.monopoly that works with New World Order insiders in govt agencies like the CDC, CIA and FBI...and the DNC. When America was spaced out on video games and reality TV for 25 years, that is what the New World Order was working on. And now they've practically got America by the balls, the pussy...whatever you wantto call it.

I dont feel Trump is a good speaker and that is one of the few things that really disappoint me about him. He gives alot of ammunition to the media with that which doesn't  help his cause. Whe he made his comment about about grabbing America by the pussy, in spite of realizing that that was one of those Trumpisms that worked against him...I realize that he is simply referring to the RECLAIMING of America from the New World Order and their uber-liberal voter base.

It would make me very happy see you "leave your gated community and return to your beautiful island home". I would gladly see it razed and turned into a public park. Take your elitism and your liberalism right back from where you came, please. And rest assured I will try to convince as many of my fellow Americans not to make it easy for you to bring those things here and set up shop like it's yours


----------



## BothWings

I once had some dental work done while on an extended visit in Peru. It cost me $300 cash. The dentist was female, friendly, earthy, kind, and none of the elitist attitude you come to expect from Professionals in the United States. The Peruvian lady did a fine job. She was clean organized in her office wjich was ttached to her home, which was a very nice quaint Adobe style middle-class home with a veranda and a courtyard.

When I got back to the States I have some follow-up work done by another dentist who is also pretty good and not your typical highfalutin professional. Out curiosity I asked him how much the work that I had done in Peru would have cost in the states and he told me it would have cost in excess of $1,500, and over $5000 if I had the implants put in that the Peruvian dentist had suggested.


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
Click to expand...

probally because Aussies act so poorly overseas they fear if they renounce their citizen hip they will have no place to go when indited or freed from jail


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Admit it Bob, you are morbidly obese.
> 
> The fat oozes out of every post you make.


admit it the bull shat oozes out of your posts from all the lies and half fats you tell that you are to stupid to see due to your swollen ego


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
Click to expand...

heres something for you dumb ass goober ,  Australian migration to the United States is greater than Americans going to Australia. At the 2006 census, *71,718* Australian . thats about 1/4 of the total Australians living over seas so if its such a shit hole why are your fellow Morons coming here in such numbers goober.
and those are old numbers and thats just a a pin prick of the amount of people wanting to come here .


www.ilctr.org/quick-*us*-*immigration*-statistics 
There are approximately *44.7 million* immigrants in the United States. The Immigrant Learning Center has compiled a list of quick United States immigration statistics and facts to answer your most pressing questions about the current immigration landscape in the U.S.

44.7 million goober well well thats about twice the population of your entire nation isn't it goober. Seems you dont do do good with numbers goober and of the usa is such a shat hole and Australia is such a great place why is it they are nor coming there ? O yes thats easy because Australia is a shat hole a piss ant nation


----------



## BothWings

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heres something for you dumb ass goober ,  Australian migration to the United States is greater than Americans going to Australia. At the 2006 census, *71,718* Australian . thats about 1/4 of the total Australians living over seas so if its such a shit hole why are your fellow Morons coming here in such numbers goober.
> and those are old numbers and thats just a a pin prick of the amount of people wanting to come here .
> 
> 
> www.ilctr.org/quick-*us*-*immigration*-statistics
> There are approximately *44.7 million* immigrants in the United States. The Immigrant Learning Center has compiled a list of quick United States immigration statistics and facts to answer your most pressing questions about the current immigration landscape in the U.S.
> 
> 44.7 million goober well well thats about twice the population of your entire nation isn't it goober. Seems you dont do do good with numbers goober and of the usa is such a shat hole and Australia is such a great place why is it they are nor coming there ? O yes thats easy because Australia is a shat hole a piss ant nation
Click to expand...


Even though I like it, I stopped drinking Fosters Lager about 5 years ago. I dont like that government, and I dont like their refugee yuppies coming here to build  networks of gated communities. I m sure there are many Austrialians who come here, naturalize, and eventually start living like "normal" Americans. I have no beef with such people, as long as they dont try to transform our country into a carbon copy of their country.

My initial post on this topic was basically just pointing out that in my neck of the woods, Australians seem to have large sample living in gated.communities. I dislike the Americans who live in gated communities too. But in this case it's a double whammy: People coming from a country I dont particularly like buying into a lifestyle which is not good for America. Generally the political views of British, Australian and Canada are sheeplike liberalism masked with pompous elitism. Our country has already suffered greatly from our own homegrown examples. We dont need foreigners bringing more of that from other countries.


----------



## Bulletbob

BothWings said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heres something for you dumb ass goober ,  Australian migration to the United States is greater than Americans going to Australia. At the 2006 census, *71,718* Australian . thats about 1/4 of the total Australians living over seas so if its such a shit hole why are your fellow Morons coming here in such numbers goober.
> and those are old numbers and thats just a a pin prick of the amount of people wanting to come here .
> 
> 
> www.ilctr.org/quick-*us*-*immigration*-statistics
> There are approximately *44.7 million* immigrants in the United States. The Immigrant Learning Center has compiled a list of quick United States immigration statistics and facts to answer your most pressing questions about the current immigration landscape in the U.S.
> 
> 44.7 million goober well well thats about twice the population of your entire nation isn't it goober. Seems you dont do do good with numbers goober and of the usa is such a shat hole and Australia is such a great place why is it they are nor coming there ? O yes thats easy because Australia is a shat hole a piss ant nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though I like it, I stopped drinking Fosters Lager about 5 years ago. I dont like that government, and I dont like their refugee yuppies coming here to build  networks of gated communities. I m sure there are many Austrialians who come here, naturalize, and eventually start living like "normal" Americans. I have no beef with such people, as long as they dont try to transform our country into a carbon copy of their country.
> 
> My initial post on this topic was basically just pointing out that in my neck of the woods, Australians seem to have large sample living in gated.communities. I dislike the Americans who live in gated communities too. But in this case it's a double whammy: People coming from a country I dont particularly like buying into a lifestyle which is not good for America. Generally the political views of British, Australian and Canada are sheeplike liberalism masked with pompous elitism. Our country has already suffered greatly from our own homegrown examples. We dont need foreigners bringing more of that from other countries.
Click to expand...

well you wouldn't like me I live in a gated community of course mine is for 55 and up people not yuppies  lots of ex cops and Yankees .
Fosters sucks it taste terrible . I agree that the British Canadian and Australians tend to be liberals and socialist with a few commies thrown in from what I have seen , I prefer Canadians out of the 3 , then the British .


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

BothWings said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are attempting to speak for wayyyy too many people. I have seriously considered moving to another country as well. My wife is an immigrant, and I enjoy visiting it with her every year, and more and more I research the possibility of retiring or semi-retiring there. The last time I considered doing that more sooner than later was in 2016 when it looked like Hillary could win. Now in 2020 my wife and I are having "the talk" again as Biden may have well succeeded at exploiting a flu-like pandemic to cheat in an election with the help of a hopelessly libea and left-biased media.
> 
> My wife came here legally 14 years ago, is now a U.S. citizen, a registered nurse, and her english vocabulary is as good or better than the average American...although I'm sure she'll never lose her cute accent. While not as emotional about it as I am, she also feels that liberals have ruined some of the best things about America, especially the education system. Sometimes she wonders just how smart a move it really was to come here. She has medical insurance at work, and is not impressed with Obamacare. She saw the transformation first hand as an RN working in a hospital and said it has done little to make things easier or cheaper for most Americans. As a U.S. citizen of 49 years, I.concur! The liberals have put America into a tailspin right into the toilet since 1988 when George Bush Sr. called for a Seig Heil to his New World Order. Every president from him to Obama has echoed that same scary rhetoric, all endorsing it trying to get every American to do the same. Trump is the first one we've managed to elect who challenges that. Whether he is arrogant or not best speaker does not concern me. It's very clear that the left is corrupt as hell and Trump is real threat to them and their agenda.
> 
> And as for people dropping like flies in ICU's? That is the skewing of facts by a media.monopoly that works with New World Order insiders in govt agencies like the CDC, CIA and FBI...and the DNC. When America was spaced out on video games and reality TV for 25 years, that is what the New World Order was working on. And now they've practically got America by the balls, the pussy...whatever you wantto call it.
> 
> I dont feel Trump is a good speaker and that is one of the few things that really disappoint me about him. He gives alot of ammunition to the media with that which doesn't  help his cause. Whe he made his comment about about grabbing America by the pussy, in spite of realizing that that was one of those Trumpisms that worked against him...I realize that he is simply referring to the RECLAIMING of America from the New World Order and their uber-liberal voter base.
> 
> It would make me very happy see you "leave your gated community and return to your beautiful island home". I would gladly see it razed and turned into a public park. Take your elitism and your liberalism right back from where you came, please. And rest assured I will try to convince as many of my fellow Americans not to make it easy for you to bring those things here and set up shop like it's yours
Click to expand...



You are one of the civilised Americans, some what. 

Unlike Fat Bob.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen

Oh my Bob, Australians have higher wealth per population distribution than Americans too.

But then America only looks after the very wealthy.

"In 2018 *Australia* became the *country* with the largest median wealth per adult"









						Economy of Australia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Aussies seem to be coming to America to live in gated communities and live pampered, pretensious, elitist lifestyles. I live near one of the top 10 richest neighborhoods in my state and that is definitely the case here. Aussies make up a sizable chunk of that local crowd and it's very surprising. What they seem to want sure doesn't make the majority (outside the gated communities) very happy. I'd love to see them on a ship sailing back across the Pacific. Maybe their country of origin taxed them more than here? Maybe some Aussies actually prefer living in that quasi-socialist system and stay there. And those who dont like it come here and be uber capitalists, converting our towns into gated communities for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussies travel all over the world, unlike Americans we are not culturally naval gazing.  Most always return to their beautiful island home.
> 
> Americans on the other the hand who have seen the superior lives many other countries are renouncing citizenship in hoards.
> 
> Record year for Americans giving up citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOl Americans dont travel lol your a moron if you buy that one , like I said SWOLLEN HEAD AND HUGE EGOs you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record 93 Million U.S. Citizens Traveled Outside the Country in 2018
> 
> 
> More Americans traveled outside the United States than ever before last year, spurred by a growing economy, favorable exchange rates, and high consumer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skift.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  2018 93 million Americans traveled over seas in  .
> So you don't have to take your shoes off goober that about 4 times the population of your entire nation, Americans travel the world.
> 
> you home Island is a shat hole . full of deadly SNAKES half burned up in the fires short of drinking water and most people have to live on the coast due to the interior sucking so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about living overseas, the percentage Aussies do that in much higher numbers than fat, insular Yanks like you.
> 
> 
> But they almost always come home.
> 
> And we do not renounce our citizenship which is becoming the new American fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like your determined to make a ass out of your self like most Australians on line
> Dec 13, 2018 ·  About *nine million* Americans live outside the country according to an estimate by the State Department. Americans migrate from their country for several reasons. Some are government employees such as consular staff, some get married outside the country, some move in search of adventure and fall in love with their country of residence, while others are employees of multinationals.
> 
> my my thats more then  1/3 your entire nations population
> As for Australians living over seas  The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 310,000 Australian citizens (approximately 1.3% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] The largest percentage of Australian emigrants (48%) are based in Europe, and the next largest percentage (24%) are in Asia.[33] The Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement enables Australians and New Zealanders to migrate between Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 9 million compared to 310000 seems many more American travel and live overseas them Australians do.
> 
> put your shoes back on goober your done counting seems over 27 times as many Americans live over seas and we have about 13 times the population , ok goober what do you plan on making your self look like a moron with next .
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can brag about the men doing things with sheep or how big the women's dildos are in Australia compared to the mens penis size., something that Australians actually are number 1 in  the world  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, you do not have a good track record with statistics and facts.
> 
> Still why are Americans renouncing citizenship and no Aussies are?
> 
> Indeed Aussies are fleeing America to come home to safe and sane Australia, where we actually handled the pandemic well and did not start dropping like flies in the ICUs.
> 
> And as you claim over 9 million Americans have fled that hell hole you call freedom.
> 
> 
> Sad, so very sad.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty is weeping as Trump grabbed her pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are attempting to speak for wayyyy too many people. I have seriously considered moving to another country as well. My wife is an immigrant, and I enjoy visiting it with her every year, and more and more I research the possibility of retiring or semi-retiring there. The last time I considered doing that more sooner than later was in 2016 when it looked like Hillary could win. Now in 2020 my wife and I are having "the talk" again as Biden may have well succeeded at exploiting a flu-like pandemic to cheat in an election with the help of a hopelessly libea and left-biased media.
> 
> My wife came here legally 14 years ago, is now a U.S. citizen, a registered nurse, and her english vocabulary is as good or better than the average American...although I'm sure she'll never lose her cute accent. While not as emotional about it as I am, she also feels that liberals have ruined some of the best things about America, especially the education system. Sometimes she wonders just how smart a move it really was to come here. She has medical insurance at work, and is not impressed with Obamacare. She saw the transformation first hand as an RN working in a hospital and said it has done little to make things easier or cheaper for most Americans. As a U.S. citizen of 49 years, I.concur! The liberals have put America into a tailspin right into the toilet since 1988 when George Bush Sr. called for a Seig Heil to his New World Order. Every president from him to Obama has echoed that same scary rhetoric, all endorsing it trying to get every American to do the same. Trump is the first one we've managed to elect who challenges that. Whether he is arrogant or not best speaker does not concern me. It's very clear that the left is corrupt as hell and Trump is real threat to them and their agenda.
> 
> And as for people dropping like flies in ICU's? That is the skewing of facts by a media.monopoly that works with New World Order insiders in govt agencies like the CDC, CIA and FBI...and the DNC. When America was spaced out on video games and reality TV for 25 years, that is what the New World Order was working on. And now they've practically got America by the balls, the pussy...whatever you wantto call it.
> 
> I dont feel Trump is a good speaker and that is one of the few things that really disappoint me about him. He gives alot of ammunition to the media with that which doesn't  help his cause. Whe he made his comment about about grabbing America by the pussy, in spite of realizing that that was one of those Trumpisms that worked against him...I realize that he is simply referring to the RECLAIMING of America from the New World Order and their uber-liberal voter base.
> 
> It would make me very happy see you "leave your gated community and return to your beautiful island home". I would gladly see it razed and turned into a public park. Take your elitism and your liberalism right back from where you came, please. And rest assured I will try to convince as many of my fellow Americans not to make it easy for you to bring those things here and set up shop like it's yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the civilised Americans, some what.
> 
> Unlike Fat Bob.
Click to expand...

Lol Im very civilized unlike Australians with such swollen egos and heads who think their poop don't stink and they are gods gift to the world . typical for a piss ant nation of little important like Australia


----------



## Bulletbob

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Oh my Bob, Australians have higher wealth per population distribution than Americans too.
> 
> But then America only looks after the very wealthy.
> 
> "In 2018 *Australia* became the *country* with the largest median wealth per adult"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Us wealth is 93 trillion


----------



## Bulletbob

Bulletbob said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Bob, Australians have higher wealth per population distribution than Americans too.
> 
> But then America only looks after the very wealthy.
> 
> "In 2018 *Australia* became the *country* with the largest median wealth per adult"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us wealth is 93 trillion
Click to expand...

Australia wealth 10 trillion a piss ant nation


----------

